# Light tents



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

I always look at some pics on here and think why don't mine look like that.

How many members use a light tent? Some of the photos on here look quite professional and I was wondering what members use, ie, phone camera and no light tent, proper camera and no/light tent etc?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

It's all down to time for me , if it's just a quick grab shot for one of the threads then i use the iPhone as it's quick and easy to load onto photo bucket then the forum, but if i'm doing something particular , then I use a light tent , very reasonable off Ebay and worth having imho and the set up varies but i favour a Micro Nikkor 60mm lens fitted to a Nikon D300 body in manual setting and off camera flash or lighting


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Funny this subject should be mentioned I messaged Krispy and Faze the other day to tell them how jealous I am of their photos. Since then I too have being looking at light tents on Ebay and also managed to find myself an adult educational course " photography for beginners " which I enquired about and the course starts at the end of October so I might be going back to school at the age of 44

Back to the light tents whilst doing a search for them I saw this DIY method and was wondering if any of the photography knowledgeable members could let me know if they think it would work ? ?


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> an adult educational course " photography for beginners "


 Haha tell us more artytime:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

My photos are not for any commercial purpose so I couldn't care what they look like  I'd rather someone appreciate the watch than the quality of the photo


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I bought a light tent a few weeks back, it's still sat in it's packaging!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jsud2002 said:


> Funny this subject should be mentioned I messaged Krispy and Faze the other day to tell them how jealous I am of their photos. Since then I too have being looking at light tents on Ebay and also managed to find myself an adult educational course " photography for beginners " which I enquired about and the course starts at the end of October so I might be going back to school at the age of 44
> 
> Back to the light tents whilst doing a search for them I saw this DIY method and was wondering if any of the photography knowledgeable members could let me know if they think it would work ? ?


 That looks workable. You can achieve a simple photo like this using that arrangement:



















I did the above photo with an ice cream tub:










My problem is a rather short attention span combined with a lack of creativity. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Any thing that diffuses light will do. I tend to use natural daylight and a white plastic container. Seems to work for me


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks all, I'll have a nosey at what's in the house first before looking any further :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I use both, a good mobile camera for daily threads and something a bit better with a light tent for macro shots


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I used a DIY proper Blue Peter style cost about 20p for years 



















https://crafts.tutsplus.com/tutorials/make-and-use-a-light-tent-to-take-great-photos-of-your-craft--cms-21256


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

In my bad old days when I took my own photographs for magazine articles, using real film instead of today's digital technology, I developed my own way of utilizing natural daylight. I would use a curving sheet of matt white formica so that the object was laid on the front area while the sheet curved upwards to form a seamless background. I would have thought that with the digital cameras available today, there wouldn't be a great need for any fancy lighting or light tent unless special effects were required, and a proficient photographer should be able to do without a light tent. I do remember being advised to use a ring flash when taking macro shots of antique items, but in fact, I never needed one, even when taking pieces of glass. Careful placing of items that are reflective, such as polished brass, is amazingly effective without the need for extra equipment, and I have been amazed at how good some mobile phone cameras have become.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the light tent has worked well. vinn


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

> In my bad old days when I took my own photographs for magazine articles, using real film instead of today's digital technology, I developed my own way of utilizing natural daylight. I would use a curving sheet of matt white formica so that the object was laid on the front area while the sheet curved upwards to form a seamless background. I would have thought that with the digital cameras available today, there wouldn't be a great need for any fancy lighting or light tent unless special effects were required, and a proficient photographer should be able to do without a light tent. I do remember being advised to use a ring flash when taking macro shots of antique items, but in fact, I never needed one, even when taking pieces of glass. Careful placing of items that are reflective, such as polished brass, is amazingly effective without the need for extra equipment, and I have been amazed at how good some mobile phone cameras have become.


 Watch crystals with a steep curve tend to be a nightmare. When you are working very close (three or four centimetres) with a macro lens, reflections along the edges of the crystal can be exaggerated terribly. I've started using a nineteen inch monitor with my camera to aide in subject, camera and light placement. 

Later,
William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The problem with photographing watches is the crystal reflections and distortions, and the better the macro lens the more problems you will have. A light tent is a must imo, if you want to take great watch shots at any time of day, regardless of daylight.

It used to be very common for photographers to remove the crystal.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yup, I reckon you are correct there Martin and William - I do agree that very close work with a macro lens could well cause problems with regard to crystal reflections and distortions. My work was generally not quite so close, with antique wine glasses being the smaller objects I had to photograph, and I also didn't take into account the fact that with a watch dial, you are trying to view close up through a reflective and not always flat crystal. I have more recently taken some digital macro pics of watches with success, but for truly great watch pics I bow to the experts and apologise for my omission on this subject with regard to the use of a light tent. I suppose I have always been a fan of natural light whenever possible, but with watches that obviously isn't always suitable. :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The plastic crystal on my Seamaster 300 has always been awful to photograph. It is so convex that you have to shoot from a rather obtuse angle or with a telephoto lens from a distance. It will pick up light from windows, the sun, interior lights or camera flashes, even when bounced. I've done photos outdoors in indirect light and ended up with patches of trees etc. showing on the crystal. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I just won an auction for a light tent including lights from Ebay so lets see if it improves my photos , probably not but its a new toy to play with :clap:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice one mate, get those photos posted so we can see the improvement :yes:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

For an "emergency" shot, I use a telephoto with a flash unit covered with a handkerchief to dissipate the light. Also cuts out camera shake.

mike


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

If you're picky you might find that plastic tubs and the like can make the light balance a little bit blue - easily corrected in PS or LR it's true, but not everyone has that level of software. However if you're not too picky then no problem.

Rob


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

These days most point and shoot models have white balance settings that will counteract colour cast problems.

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> These days most point and shoot models have white balance settings that will counteract colour cast problems.
> 
> Later,
> William


 White privilege is just so prevalent these days


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just arrived so let the fun begin


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Damo516 said:


> I always look at some pics on here and think why don't mine look like that.
> 
> How many members use a light tent? Some of the photos on here look quite professional and I was wondering what members use, ie, phone camera and no light tent, proper camera and no/light tent etc?


 I have a decent camera, nothing special just a Fuji Finepix. It usually takes 5 shots for one that I will actually use on the forum. I also have a light tent but cant be bothered to get it out clear a space and use it most of the time.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> I have a decent camera, nothing special just a Fuji Finepix. It usually takes 5 shots for one that I will actually use on the forum. I also have a light tent but cant be bothered to get it out clear a space and use it most of the time.


 Indolence is a problem for me as well. Though my ratio is closer to 20 to 1. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

@jsud2002

Good looking pictures there. A couple of questions if I may.

What camera and lens are you using and at what settings? Also where did you place the two lamps?

David


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@DJH584

I didnt actually need to use the lamps for these there was enough natural light going through the tent and as for camera and lens I simply used my Iphone 5 with a little camera app called Camera + I set the timer to 5 seconds so that the iphone is steady when the photo is taken . cheers John .


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply John

David


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> Thanks for the reply John
> 
> David


 @jsud2002 John - my apologies for the curt/short reply that I gave yesterday. I was just about on my way out of the door to go back to work when I saw your reply and my fingers wouldn't leave the keyboard alone :laugh:

One other question if I may. That looks to be one heck of a size light tent. Can you tell me please what size it is?

I have noticed on the bay of evil that these things do come in various sizes and I will be looking for one that will be appropriate for taking photos of my watch collection. I now have in excess of 100 pocket and wrist watches and I have never catalogued them. Methinks it is about time that I did :yes:

Regards

David


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

There are some good Ikea hacks here

http://www.ikeahackers.net/2008/09/snap-away-with-these-diy-light-tents.html


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Damo516 said:


> How many members use a light tent?


 I have only recently started to photograph my watch collection. I only bought a light tent at the beginning of the week, if you look in the below topic, you will see pictures I took before without a light tent and then with a light tent. It really does make a difference. :thumbsup:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/120321-practice-pictures/&do=embed&embedDo=getNewComment


----------

